# Endoscopy through stoma



## Emmalia (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi All! This has got me stumped and any help would be appreciated.
Patient is status post cystectomy with urethrectomy and creation of ileal conduit. Report states...

...urostomy in the right lower quadrant of the abdomen was prepped sterily and draped. A 20-French rigid cystoscope was advanced through the stoma into the proximal end where the stones had previously been visualized. There were no stones remaining. The rigid cystoscope was removed and flexible scope was placed to the proximal conduit. Both ureteral implantation sites were identified and the scope was navigated to the proximal ureter on each side. No stones identified...

So far I've got 44380 for the scope of the ileal conduit but can't seem to find a code for the ureteroscopy. Any suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------

